# 2012 Vigorelli



## johnny dollar

_edit:_ Short version- Got a new bike. Pics below. 
---
My first road bike was recently stolen (Motobecane Super Strada). It served me well as an intro to road biking and I put over 1200 miles on it in the first year before it was pinched.

As I lurked in my LBSs, I had an eye for steel and a hankering for a compact with wide gears (my Motorbacon came with SRAM Apex).

One bike on the rack stood out: Celeste, Reynolds 631, and Apex. The cycling gods must have been smiling on me. Unfortunately the one in stock was a 55cm and I'm 6'3" and would need a 59cm at minimum (though 61cm is about my size for comfort). I tried an Imola in 61cm and the size felt right. Before making an order I waited a week, tried a steel Masi, a few other Bianchis and a really nice steel Gunnar with Campy Veloce, but I kept gravitating back to the Vigorelli.

Today I strolled into my LBS and made the commitment. 61cm Vigorelli in Celeste with matching Celeste cages and some new LOOK Keo pedals.

The bike should arrive this weekend at the earliest and I can dial in the fit. Once that's done, I'll post pics.

I just had to share my excitement in the upgrade. I swear I'll post pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## jmitro

Congrats!
looking forward to photos


----------



## johnny dollar

*Celeste*

It has arrived!

Rode the road on my new steel dream and then it was off to work.

Pics at 11.


----------



## johnny dollar

Hooked her up to the trainer to fine tune the fit. Dropped the stem below one spacer and changed the bar angle. Adjusted the saddle forward slightly. Otherwise she looks as she does in the pics.


----------



## lewdvig

That is a really, really, pretty bike.


----------



## LTP_Ciclista

*I Want One!*

Congratulations! What a fine machine.... :thumbsup:

I have been contemplating ordering one myself, now that I see your pics I really want one bad!

Looks like you are in the Bay Area, can I ask what shop you got it from?


----------



## johnny dollar

Cheers for the compliments!

I'm lucky in that I have about 4-5 bike shops (I know of) within 10-15min walking distance.

I picked up this beauty from American Cyclery on Stanyan and Frederick in the City.


----------



## LTP_Ciclista

Ha! I was in the City last weekend and tried to visit American Cyclery....spent fifteen minutes trying to find a place to park and just moved on. Looks like a good shop from their website.

In your opening message you mentioned Celeste cages...but they look black in the pics?


----------



## johnny dollar

The cages are on back order, so I have the black until my Celeste cages arrive. 

Parking can be ridiculous in this part of town, certain streets and certain times of day it's worse.


----------



## holy cromoly

Congrats! Nothing says Bianchi more than STEEL and CELESTE!

I regret selling my 07 Veloce, very similar to this.


----------



## Gcrosshairs

Celeste with panels!. Good choice and great looking ride.


----------



## LTP_Ciclista

Went to my LBS on my ride home from work and test rode a Volpe 59cm to see if the fit was close and how the geometry felt. I liked it although it felt a tad small, so I went ahead and pulled the trigger on a 61cm Vigorelli. :thumbsup: Will be here in about a week, that is going to be one long week! When they checked with the supplier they said there were only two in that size in the country, and both were in the CA warehouse


----------



## johnny dollar

Dude, that's awesome! Make sure you fill your time during that week. I had a busy week at work to distract me, otherwise I'd have gone nuts!


----------



## PJ352

Beautiful bike... congrats!!

I'm seriously considering the Vigorelli to replace my 21 year old steel bike, so a couple of questions and an observation..

I'm assuming the frame is made in Taiwan? Can you post a couple of close-ups of the welds? If not, an assessment of the (aesthetic) quality will do. 

From the angle of one pic, it looks like the fork blades have a somewhat unique shape to them. Too early to assess ride quality?

Again, congrats and ride safe! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnny dollar

Thanks PJ352.

Yes, the frame is made in Taiwan but the weld quality is superb-- no toothpaste welds here. I can post a photo after I get off work, but I've been thoroughly impressed with the quality so far. 

I only have 50 miles on her since I picked her up (busy at work plus rain showers on my days off-- I know, I know HTFU) but if these miles are any indication for the future I see 'magic carpet' being one of the adjectives.


----------



## johnny dollar

*Welds up close*









bah, it's blurry. you get the idea.


----------



## PJ352

johnny dollar said:


> bah, it's blurry. You get the idea.


Thanks!! Appreciate the efforts jd. I had to cut and paste your URL before I could view the image, so I resized it and attached it here. It's actually a very good shot, so thanks again!
View attachment 250725


----------



## LTP_Ciclista

*Sweetness*

Ordered Wednesday evening, my LBS (West County Revolution!) had it ready by noon on Friday! No waiting a week, I rode it home this morning 

So stoked.....
Pics @ knightsof8.org
sorry can't link it only 3 posts


----------



## PJ352

LTP_Ciclista said:


> Ordered Wednesday evening, my LBS (West County Revolution!) had it ready by noon on Friday! No waiting a week, I rode it home this morning
> 
> So stoked.....
> Pics @ knightsof8.org
> sorry can't link it only 3 posts


Ah, got it.

2012 Vigorelli

Beautiful bike... congrats!!


----------



## johnny dollar

congratulations LTP_ciclista!
pretty calico in that last shot... unless it's a tortoiseshell.


----------



## Gcrosshairs

Nice touch with the water boss mounts with the star-type braze on.


----------



## L_Johnny

Nice bike. I had the previous incarnation, the talladega, sold it, regret it... This bike is a sweet ride. I seem to remember it got good reviews. Enjoy!


----------



## Lotus83

Great bikes! If it rides as well as it looks, Bianchi has another winner,,,


----------



## bkwitche

After looking at your bike, I think I know what my next bike will be. Now how to convince fiancé next bike should be sooner than later....


----------



## ktc

This is one of the most most beautiful bikes I've ever seen!


----------



## mad city bike

Johnny,
How do you liking your new bike? I read your post last night and went to sleep dreaming of a Celeste Vigorelli I owned about 10 years ago. I sold it...thought I'd like a fancy schmancy carbon Trek Madone 5.2 better. Long story short, the geometry and carbon of the Trek was not for me, so I sold that too. Have been bikeless for the past year. So I hold you completely responsible that I went out today and ordered the 2012 Vigorelli. Will be delivered Friday, and I should out for a ride on Sat. I live in Madison WI and it should finally be warm enough for a nice ride too. Supposed to be in the mid 50's this weekend.


----------



## johnny dollar

mad city bike,
So far I'm loving it. I have a little over 210 miles on her and it's been sheer joy. I've pretty much dialed in my cockpit and saddle position and am only waiting on some back-ordered Celeste cages. 

I've only had aluminum bikes before, so I can't rightly compare it to a carbon frame (outside the fact that it's heavier-- must HTFU), but I feel more confident than I did on my last bike on descents and unpredictable cross-winds. My last bike also had Apex, which I like, but I've found I'm using the 32 cog less and less, so I can see myself changing out the cassette in the future.

I take it up steep hills and rollers, cross trails, fire roads, sprint into headwinds, 37mph descents, picnics. All of it in comfort and classic style. That's another thing; style. She gets a lot of compliments. I often catch myself staring at it. Hard to imagine, right?

Odds are you're really going to like it. Congratulations!


----------



## triumph.1

The colors are fantastic. I bet is is super sweet in real life.


----------



## nickillus

That Vigorelli has really caught my eye. Great looking ride. Is it sub-20 lbs? Just curious.


----------



## johnny dollar

I haven't weighed it. Though it feels slightly heavier than my aluminum bike which came in at 19.5# w/ pedals.

I think with a lighter wheelset it could come in under 20#, but I have no definitve answer to that one... yet.


----------



## mad city bike

Hi everyone,
Well my bike came in today and I just got home with it. Boy oh boy, she sure is purty! I still need to get some water bottle cages (celeste of course), but she's all ready to ride. It is suppose to be 75 here tomorrow in southern Wisconsin, so I will definitely have to take a short ride. I will post some follow up on the inaugural ride. Sorry to hijack your thread Johnny. How's your Vigorelli treating you?


----------



## johnny dollar

Not a hijack at all, it's Vigorelli related, ain't it?

It's been great. Weighed it on a chem scale at about 21.7lbs with cages, pedals, and computer.

Despite the weight, it climbs and climbs! Having a 34x32 bailout option for the steepest ramps is nice though.


----------



## mad city bike

Funny, I had just weighed mine too. 21 even, without cages or a computer, so we are real close. Mine is a 55cm, whats yours? Have you got the cages yet? Where did you order them from?


----------



## LTP_Ciclista

Congratulations! You are going to love it.

I second Johnny on the climbing, that's when I really love this bike. Plan on doing the Napa and King Ridge Fondos so that's a good thing. :thumbsup:

Sidewall on rear tire suffered catastrophic failure @ about mile 25. Replaced the tires w/ Gatorskins and not regretting it. I am 6ft and have 61cm and the 120mm stem is a little long, have a 90mm on the way. Other than that, this bike is perfection for me.

I bought the Elite cages from the Bianchi USA site, pricey but once I put 'em on I forgot how much they cost. Cheers!


----------



## mad city bike

I see from your posts you guys are in the SF Bay area?? I lived there for 17 years. Have been in Madison for past 3 years. Oh how I miss those Bay area rides...Nicasio Dam loop, down Tomales Bay, through Sausalito and over the Golden Gate. Sweet memories.


----------



## johnny dollar

mine is 61cm. I ordered the cages through my LBS, I was told at the time they were on back order.

I'm 6'3" and 120mm stem is a good fit, though I'm pondering trying a 130mm out.


----------



## mad city bike

Oh, you're MUCH taller than me. I'm 5'8"" and have a 55 cm. Stem feels good so far, but I'll know more after a few good rides. Speaking of which, it's going to be 80 today. Old record of 72 will be broken. I think we're warmer even than my pals in northern Cal today.


----------



## LTP_Ciclista

Wow, nice weather for riding....have a blast. 2.5 inches of rain here yesterday with more on the way.


----------



## johnny dollar

Rain all week for me. And not HTFU, it's only misting; real rain! with flooding and people who don't know how to drive in the wet!

I'll have to settle for movies and the trainer.


----------



## twen

Very sweet. I'm getting one too myself soon -- either this or the Imola!


----------



## D_K

Hey mad city bike, which shop did you get your new ride from? I just picked up a Bianchi a few weeks ago from Budget. They seem to be a pretty good shop. Just don't like driving over an hour to get to them. :lol:


----------



## pickled

Lovely bike.
I'd love one of these to use as a winter/training bike in the UK.
Unfortunately they don't sell them over here! Anybody know of any American bike shops that might send one over?!


----------



## T K

pickled said:


> Lovely bike.
> I'd love one of these to use as a winter/training bike in the UK.
> Unfortunately they don't sell them over here! Anybody know of any American bike shops that might send one over?!


adrenalinebikes.com 
They are in So. California. I think they ship. I could be wrong.


----------



## mad city bike

Hi D_K, I bought my bike from Stoton Cycles in Stoughton. Very small shop, but great guy. Owner ordered it for me I had it in less than a week. I couldn't be happier. Wonderful bike. Have already put a lot of miles on it. Will be out for a good long ride today.


----------



## pickled

T K said:


> adrenalinebikes.com
> They are in So. California. I think they ship. I could be wrong.


Thanks for that.
It appears they can't ship certain full bikes. I suspect it's because Bianchi don't want them too.
Shame they don't sell any of the steel framed bikes over here.


----------



## T K

pickled said:


> Thanks for that.
> It appears they can't ship certain full bikes. I suspect it's because Bianchi don't want them too.
> Shame they don't sell any of the steel framed bikes over here.


If you were really serious and ready to buy, I could check my local shop who is a Bianchi dealer and see if they would. They might because they are not a big online store like Adrenaline and are under the radar.


----------



## Moose49

Just got mine yesterday -- a beaut. Can't wait to take it out on a long ride this weekend.


----------



## thedago

I WANT ONE! 

started calling shops around here today to see who can get one..so far only one that could possibly order.


----------



## fabiocanada

Congrats!! I'm getting one soon


----------



## Moose49

It's a great bike. Just did my first century on one.


----------



## fabiocanada

hey johnny, I'm not sure about my size. I'm 6'0" (182cm), do you think that the 59cm would suit me better than the 57cm or vice-versa?


----------



## fabiocanada

Just for a note: I have got in contact with them, and unfortunatly, Bianchi USA doesn't have the 59cm anymore for order, only the 57cm.. and they won't make it anymore until the 2013 model arrival in late August. Just thought I should say that here.


----------



## johnny dollar

fabio, without knowing your body proportions, I couldn't rightly give a size recommendation. You best bet is to try out some Bianchis in each size and figure out which fits you best. 

Even if the Vigorelli isn't available, there are several steel models that have identical geometry and would be a good baseline for determining the best size.


----------



## Corsaire

Vigorelly 2004 was my first steel road bike, loved it all the way.


----------



## AythanNyah09

I also dont mean to hijack the thread but it is about the Vigorelli.

I was thinking about buying the Infinito-Ultegra package (its in my budget but stretching it) but once I rode the Vigorelli... it seemed a lot smoother on the road. Im a 6'0" 250lb guy but im still in decent shape due to Jits. I want to commute a couple times a week (10m each way) and a weekend ride.

My question is... Im 100% ready to buy the Vigorelli but I also test road a Torelli (another Italian maker) but the bike needs to be custom built. As in im piecing everything together with the same stuff as Vigorelli. Any opinions on buying a complete bike set versus piecing one together?

Secondly, I want to understand tires/wheelsets. Is there a specific tires/wheelsets that work better for a bigger guy? I think that will be my only upgrade on the Vigorelli other than a "thicker" handlebar.


----------



## AythanNyah09

I truly was going to buy the Vigorelli but I recently found out that they do not have it in my size and when I asked to order... the LBS said that Bianchi is not shipping out until 4th quarter 2012. /sad

So, since im taking the "commuting" out of the equation... I might just get the Infinito. But i was really looking forward to this bike.


----------



## Chris86

AythanNyah09 said:


> I truly was going to buy the Vigorelli but I recently found out that they do not have it in my size and when I asked to order... the LBS said that Bianchi is not shipping out until 4th quarter 2012. /sad
> 
> So, since im taking the "commuting" out of the equation... I might just get the Infinito. But i was really looking forward to this bike.


What month will the 2013 vigorelli come out?

Where was this shop located at ?


----------



## johnny dollar

*Update*

A few centuries and several thousand miles later this is how she stands.

Added a Garmin 500 on a K-edge mount, Conti Gatorskins, Gold KMC X10 SL, and Champagne cork bar ends. 

Ride her nearly everyday in all conditions and it's been a true pleasure.


----------



## bikejrff

johnny, great pics. Just this week got a new 2012 Vigorelli from a shop in CT. Can't wait for spring. What a gorgeous bicycle!


----------



## singlespeed1

Glad to see the bike worked out well. Would love to own a steel bianchi.


----------



## johnny dollar

Great stuff bikejrff. I was going to get celeste bottle cages, but I stuck with black. After seeing your beauty I might reconsider.


----------

